# 8 speed cassette fits 10 speed hubs-I try it, it works



## purplecu22 (Sep 25, 2005)

I have campy 8 speed. Everything I have found and read says you cant put a 8 speed cassette on a 10 speed campy hub. Well for years i believed this. So I'm looking at my new campy 10 speed hub. Love the hub. 268grams. Dollar per gram awsome hub. 10 speed is a lot lighter than a 8 speed hub. Really wish i could run it with my 8 speed. Well I was wondering about the cassette issue. A 8 speed cassette wont fit on a 10 speed hub. Get this, It does. Has anyone else done this. Any problems with the cassette eating the hub. a common problem with new shimano hubs cassette bodies and steel cassettes. There are five contact points for tansfer of torque:thumbsup:


----------



## orbeamike (Nov 20, 2004)

I have tried this before and posted it on compyonly.com forum. What I was told was that the notches on 8 speed are more shallow, which will eventually eat into the 9/10 speed alloy cassette body. This wasn't an issue with 8 speed steel cassette body.


----------

